# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الحاسه التي لاتناااااااااام,,,,,,

## معاذ ملحم

آلسلآم عليكم ورحمة آلله وبركآتهـ ..

الحاسه التي لاتنام سبحان الخالق ,,





(( فضربنا على اذانهم فى الكهف سنين عددا )) 

- الايه - 11 - سورة الكهف ... 

كل الحواس تنام ماعدا الاذن .... فانت اذا قربت يدك من شخص نائم لا يستيقظ ..

واذا ملأ ت الغرفه عطرا او حتى غازا ساما .. فانه يستنشقه و يموت دون ان

يستيقظ ... ولكن اذا احدثت صوتا عاليا ، فانه يستيقظ من النوم .. والاذن هى اول

حاسه تعمل منذ الولاده ... وهى اداه الاستدعاءعند البعث .....

و فى سوره الكهف يخبرنا جل جلاله بان سبب نوم الفتيه هذه السنين الطويله

هى انه تعالى ضرب على اذانهم .. فاصبح النهار كالليل بلا ضجيج ......

و قد فضل الله تعالى السمع على البصر و قدمه فى الترتيب فى عدة ايات ... مثل ..

(( صم بكم عمي فهم لايعقلون ))

الايه -171- من سورة البقره ...

و الاذن هى الحاسه الوحيده التى لاتستطيع ان تعطلها بارادتك .. فانت تستطيع

ان تغمض عينيك او تشيح بوجهك بعيدا اذا لم ترد رؤيه شخص معين .. وتستطيع

ان لاتاكل .... فلا تتذوق ... و ان تغلق انفك عن رائحه معينه ... او لا تلمس

شيئا معينا لا ترغب بلمسه ... و لكن الاذن لاتستطيع اعطالها حتى لو وضعت

يديك عليها ... فسيصلك الصوت .....

(( فانك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء اذا ولوا مدبرين )) - 
الايه -52- من سوره الروم .... 

هنا شبه الله الذين لاينصاعون لامره بالموتى والصم ..

(( افانت تسمع الصم او تهدى العمي ومن كان فى ضلال مبين )) 
- الايه -40- من سورة الزخرف ... 



لكم فيض تقديري
م
ن
ق
و
ل

أخوكم معاذ ملحم 

اللهم متعنا باسمعنا وابصارانا وقواتنا ابدا ما ابقيتنا واجعله الوارث منا....

----------


## mylife079

مشكور معاذ

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما اقتنعت بالحكي مية بالمية لانو انت اذا جبت مثلا ثومة وحطيتها عند انف واحد رح يصحى واذا انت حكيت بصوت منخفض ممكن ما يصحى مع انو صوتك بكون مسموع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ احمد على رأيك 

بس على ما اعتقد انه اكثر الحواس اللي بتشتغل واللي بيعتمد عليها جسم الانسان هيه السمع 

برجع بشكرك على رأيك 

ومشكوووور صديقي

وانا حابب كل الاعضاء انهم يعلقوا على الموضوع 

لحتى اشوف رأي كل واحد

----------


## saousana

[align=center]جابو سؤال مبارح على محمد الوكيل 
اكيد قراؤه من منتديات الحصن 
يعطيك العافية معاذ [/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكور معاذ
يسلموا
اللهم احفظ علينا سمعنا وابصرنا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> [align=center]جابو سؤال مبارح على محمد الوكيل 
> اكيد قراؤه من منتديات الحصن 
> يعطيك العافية معاذ [/align]



شايفه شايفه يا سوسن 

مشكورة على ردك الحلو  يسلموو

----------


## BAYAN

انا مو فاهمة عليك كيف هي الحاسة الوحيدة الي ما بتنام

انا امبارح كان اخي نايم بالصالون وكانت عنا بنت عمي وكنا بدنا نطلعو لبرا صيحنا عليه على الفاضي بس بنت عمي حكتلي اخوها نفس الشي وكانت تصحيه بملح وفعلا حطينا ملح بتمو  مش بس صحي صحي بكل نشاط وصياح  :Eh S(2):   وابتهدلنا 

فأذا حاسة السمع الوحيدة الي ما بتنام ليش حاسة التذوق بعدها عندو شغالة كانت ؟
وكمان اذا ضربت اي واحد نايم بيصحى واذا استفرت اي حاسة عند النايم بيصحى عليها مباشرة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

الموضوع ..يحتاج...

تفسير من القرآن ....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورين يا شباب 

على ارائكم الرائع 

طبعا كل شخص يختلف برأيه عن الثاني 

فيا اخوتي انا احكيلكم انه كل شخص نايم يختلف عن نوم شخص اخر

----------


## BAYAN

> مشكورين يا شباب 
> 
> على ارائكم الرائع 
> 
> طبعا كل شخص يختلف برأيه عن الثاني 
> 
> فيا اخوتي انا احكيلكم انه كل شخص نايم يختلف عن نوم شخص اخر


اراءكم !!!!!!!!!!!!




 الموضوع مابدو رأي الموضوع واضح  انه جميع الحواس الخمسة مابتنام  حتى العين وهي مغمضة  والدليل لما تشغل الضؤ على واحد نايم بتلاقي صار يرمش وبدو يصحى  او تحرق واحد بينط متل المجنون

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> انا مو فاهمة عليك كيف هي الحاسة الوحيدة الي ما بتنام
> 
> انا امبارح كان اخي نايم بالصالون وكانت عنا بنت عمي وكنا بدنا نطلعو لبرا صيحنا عليه على الفاضي بس بنت عمي حكتلي اخوها نفس الشي وكانت تصحيه بملح وفعلا حطينا ملح بتمو  مش بس صحي صحي بكل نشاط وصياح   وابتهدلنا 
> 
> فأذا حاسة السمع الوحيدة الي ما بتنام ليش حاسة التذوق بعدها عندو شغالة كانت ؟
> وكمان اذا ضربت اي واحد نايم بيصحى واذا استفرت اي حاسة عند النايم بيصحى عليها مباشرة


شكلو اخوكي نومو ثقيل شوي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...زي اخوي لو تصير فوق راسو حروب مستحيل يصحى مرات بحط بصلة عند انفو حتى يقوم يصلي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

صحيح كيف هاي بتفسرها يا معاذ  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله يا احمد كل واحد اله تفسير خاص

----------

